# indoor gas oval time (cleveland,ohio)year #3



## One up One down (Oct 24, 2003)

hello racers


One Up One Down R/C Racing Hobby Club
Indoor Gas Oval

ROAR 
FOR
INDOOR!!


One Up One Down Raceway is a ROAR affiliated track.
· ROAR membership is mandatory.
· Membership can be obtained at the track.
· All ROAR members must show proof of membership.
· ROAR membership fee is $30.00/year.


For more info. 
Contact Rob (Race Director)
[email protected]


----------

